
Ask HN: How should I dive back into Rails after a long haitus? - JeremyNT
Background: I&#x27;ve always worked in operations. I dug into RoR years ago, when it was <i>the</i> exciting new technology. I learned Ruby, worked through the rails tutorials, and made a few projects using Rails at that time (mostly for personal and internal use). I learned enough javascript to get by as well.<p>None of this was ever my core job responsibility. After a while I moved back to Python. I did a few things with Django, before basically being pushed into a pure operations role.<p>Over the last five years, my career has stagnated. I still do some python scripting for operations-y tasks, but I&#x27;m woefully outdated when it comes to the modern web.<p>My employer has an opening for a rails developer. I know my resume is thin on this front, but I think I have a shot because I&#x27;m an internal candidate who is generally well respected based on my other work in the organization. I might be able to convince them to take a chance on me in this role.<p>Based on reading HN, Rails seems like a bit of a dinosaur now, but then again, so am I, so perhaps we&#x27;re made for each other? So if you&#x27;re me, and you want to ramp back up <i>fast</i> (like, in time for a job interview...) what do you do next? What is it that I <i>need</i> to know, right away?
======
1123581321
I'd do the same thing I did to learn Rails 3, 4, etc.:

1\. Read all the guides. This doesn't take as long as it looks.
([http://guides.rubyonrails.org](http://guides.rubyonrails.org))

2\. Make any app.

3\. If you have time, try to experiment with different libraries that do the
same thing, try single-page API and server-rendered versions of the same
content, etc.

